# Sciatica during my period - Why?



## 3_opihi

I started getting my period again about June or July of this year, when dd was about 18 months old. Since then, I've had the worst sciatica in my right leg for the first few days of bleeding. I have no idea why, but it's SO annoying.

The only thing I can think of is that during my pregnancy I did have some issues with my right hip. She was in a weird position and during labor I had a lot of pain there and afterwords had trouble moving that leg for a few days. That's the only thing I can think of that would cause it. But why would it only flare up during my period? Oh yeah, and I had a bout of gastritis a couple months ago and they did a CT scan to rule out appendicitis and said I had a cyst on the right side. Could any of those things cause this??? I've never heard of a period causing sciatica. It's so annoying and painful. Arghhhh!!!


----------



## Meiri

I've noticed the same or similar issue myself, only on the left. All I can figure out, since I keep forgetting to ask when I see the midwives, is that the nerves are more easily irritated during that time and the pain travels to other nerves. For me, it's more of a PMS sort of thing.

If you find out anything, let us know.


----------



## 3_opihi

Interesting. I will let you know if I find out anything. Hopefully, somebody here will know something. It doesn't seem worth going into the doctor's over.

Sorry you have it too!


----------



## Meiri

It's gotten milder over time, but I do still notice a bit of association in the timing of it.

I've found that stretching helps very much. Scared people when I'd do deep knee bends back when expecting DD to stretch out the sciatic.









I've wondered if it's a mild inflamatory process going on.

I do plan to ask at my next regular appts with both my regular doc and the midwives. It's going to be a few months though.


----------



## oneKnight

I get a dull ache to pain in my right leg and knee during the first day of my period, I've always had it thought. For some reason it's only the one side too...

I think there is something wrong with my hips on that side though, so it may not be anything at all similar to yours. When I lay on my stomach that knee/ankle don't "lay" the same way as my left, they feel mis-aligned but I haven't officially seen our chiropractor about this, guess I could/should since I do have right knee trouble.


----------



## JuliaRB

Sciatica during menstruation can a symptom of endometriosis. It's not tremendously well studied, but what is available indicates an association with endometriosis of the round ligament or the nerve itself.

I started having odd pains with my period after my cycles resumed following DS's birth (about 6 months PP), and I was having sciatica with my periods. I'd intermittently have a bulge in my left groin, but I wasn't keeping track of when it was occurred during my cycles. No sign of hernia on examination, but I was dreading how bad it'd get when I became pregnant with DD.

However, symptoms completely diappeared when I was pregnant. All was good until 2 years PP (I started cycling again around 15 months PP), when life got very stressful. This time, I started charting symptoms along with fertility signs.

Symptoms were (and are) lock-step with my cycle. During the first few days, when flow is heaviest, I have intense sciatic pain; sometimes intense enough that my lower right leg feels very "heavy." That goes away as flow lessens and I have about 1 week symptom-free. Then, with ovulation, I have several days of left groin pain with bulging (some months are pretty bad, other months just a bit twingey). Things simmer down for the most part during the luteal phase until the sciatic pain flares up again with the next period.

I asked my doc about endometriosis of the round ligament. She thought it was a good possibility, but the only way to know for sure would be laparoscopic examination. A trial of hormones (or another pregnancy







) would also be a good test. Because the pain can be controlled with Motrin and I get some relief with exercise/stretching, I'm not willing to go that far out of my way for a definitive answer right now.

Probably TMI about my situation, so I'll wrap it up by suggesting you keep a record of when your symptoms occur and at what point in your cycle. If nothing else it'll pinpoint when you might do some preemptive dosing with an anti-inflammatory so as to undermine the pain before it really gets started.

Good luck!

regards,
Julia


----------



## 3_opihi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JuliaRB* 

I started having odd pains with my period after my cycles resumed following DS's birth (about 6 months PP), and I was having sciatica with my periods. I'd intermittently have a bulge in my left groin, but I wasn't keeping track of when it was occurred during my cycles. No sign of hernia on examination, but I was dreading how bad it'd get when I became pregnant with DD.

However, symptoms completely diappeared when I was pregnant. All was good until 2 years PP (I started cycling again around 15 months PP), when life got very stressful. This time, I started charting symptoms along with fertility signs.

Symptoms were (and are) lock-step with my cycle. During the first few days, when flow is heaviest, I have intense sciatic pain; sometimes intense enough that my lower right leg feels very "heavy." That goes away as flow lessens and I have about 1 week symptom-free. Then, with ovulation, I have several days of left groin pain with bulging (some months are pretty bad, other months just a bit twingey). Things simmer down for the most part during the luteal phase until the sciatic pain flares up again with the next period.


OMG, these are word for word exactly my symptoms! Weirdly enough, I do feel a bulge sometimes on my left side, near my ovary, but I figured it's just a full colon. It's worst on the first day of my period, then slowly goes away dissappearing completely until the next period. Although lately I've been getting these weird little twinges in the back of my right thigh, ezpecially when I have to go to the bathroom, and I think it's related.

So endometriosis huh? I didn't know that could just sort of happen. Is it bad? Maybe I should go see to the doctor's office about this? Ibuprofen doesn't work on me and I can't take it because I have stomach issues...but the stretching really does seem to help.

Meiri, I too have been wondering if it's an inflammatory thing. I do have a mild autoimmune disorder that can be related to RA, and my worst fear about this is that I'm starting to show symtoms of it. But I don't think it would just come with my period. It's probably more hormonal.
.


----------



## JuliaRB

Endo can develop at any point during a woman's reproductive years. It's usually found in the pelvic cavity, but it can occur elsewhere in the body. I've seen estimates for round ligament involvement for up to 5% of cases, but most of the med literature on the topic comprises case reports particularly as an alternate diagnosis for suspected hernia.

Incidentally, the root causes for endometriosis are not known but an autoimmune component is suspected. Inflammation is also part of the picture. If you've already got autoimmune issues, then I think that it'd be good to discuss it with your doc. IIRC, pregnancy can have a significant effect on autoimmune disease too---immunological happenings are par for the course during pregnancy anyway.

I don't think it's something that needs immediate medical attention, but I'd keep close track of symptoms for a few months. Though a sudden surge in severity would certainly push up the timeline.

Best wishes.

regards,
Julia


----------



## Meiri

Thank-you for the info Julia!

I rediscovered today the other circumstance during which my sciatic acts up: on a long car trip. I started getting twinges about 1/2 an hour into the drive, was able to get out to walk (to the loo and back) once, then in the last hour+ of the 3/5 hour trip was in some real discomfort. Not fun, got to remember to force another stop about an hour from home.

Good to be home though, and thankfully the pain goes away quickly with some stretching and walking.


----------



## Autter

I have the exact same pain - word for word as Julia. (only no second pregnancy)

I have done some research online and have found it to be possible that my uterus is pushing against the sciatic nerve

causing severe puring menses when the uterus swells.

I am going to ask the Dr. about it as well. Did any of you have C-sections?


----------

